# Poodle crosses



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Poodle crosses are fairly common due to the fact that poodles do not shed. But just come across this site - January « 2011 « Puppy - Bunny - Guinea - Pretty which when you scroll down has examples of some poodle crosses that I had not heard of. So wondering how many you have seen or heard of.

This has to be the cutest for me :thumbup:










Edited as I had worded it badly.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

There are quite a few on that list that I have never heard of.

Well as I own 2 poodle crosses I am biased as I just love them.

I have met some westiepoos ( westie x poodle) and my groomer bought last year a collie x poodle who is just adorable ( and on that list).

I have met other cockapoos and labradoodles and go on another forum with people that own Cavapoos like me too.

I have also met a labradoodle x cockapoo in my town who is just gorgeous but this was a one off litter.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a jackapoo and his best friend is a cockapoo. 

Domino is gorgeous even though I am biased but he has had health issues as I have mentioned before. He had to have a total hip replacement when he was 9 months old because of Legge Calve Perthes disease which he could have inherited from either parent. 

Val xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the St Bernard/Poodle cross :thumbup:

Do not think I have ever seen any poodle crosses for real, but of course heard of the common lab and cav ones.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> I like the St Bernard/Poodle cross :thumbup:
> 
> Do not think I have ever seen any poodle crosses for real, but of course heard of the common lab and cav ones.


Many Tears the welsh rescue has had a few St Boodle pups up for adoption over the last few months.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Many Tears the welsh rescue has had a few St Boodle pups up for adoption over the last few months.


MT do get quite a few unusual crosses, think it's them you had/have lots of wolf dog crosses.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

*runs off and hides*


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Poodle crosses are fairly common due to their non shedding. But just come across this site - January « 2011 « Puppy  Bunny  Guinea  Pretty which when you scroll down has examples of some poodle crosses that I had not heard of. So wondering how many you have seen or heard of.
> 
> This has to be the cutest for me :thumbup:


He looks quite like my boy; 








He's an old English x german shepherd though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

murphy21

Your boy is lovely, and aren't you clever I've never thought of wrapping Dillon's legs like that when we have snow, I spend ages trying to get him to put feet in a bowl of warm water to get the snow out of his legs.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Look at this cute St Bernard/Poodle cross










Obviously Labradoodles were crossed for a reason(assistance dogs for people prone to allergies, I think I am right in saying), in turn causing an interest within the wider community. What are your thoughts on other poodle crosses?

Obviously everyone is entitled to their own views, please do not get into an arguement.


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> murphy21
> 
> Your boy is lovely, and aren't you clever I've never thought of wrapping Dillon's legs like that when we have snow, I spend ages trying to get him to put feet in a bowl of warm water to get the snow out of his legs.


Thank you. We had real issues in the snow he got massive snow balls on his legs then spent ages pulling them out when we got in. Everyone took the mickey out of it but it was so good he loved it and I just had to take them off when we got in and he was normal.

Your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> *Poodle crosses are fairly common due to their non shedding.* But just come across this site - January « 2011 « Puppy  Bunny  Guinea  Pretty which when you scroll down has examples of some poodle crosses that I had not heard of. So wondering how many you have seen or heard of.


Sorry had to high light this point -Not all Poodle crosses are non shedding, if you want to guarantee non-shedding someone should buy a poodle or other non shedding breed not a poodle cross.

I personally don't have an issue with crosses - as long as common sense is used, ie not crossing a large dog with a small, and both dogs are of good health and temperament - including relevant health tests for the breeds used when needed.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Sorry had to high light this point -Not all Poodle crosses are non shedding, if you want to guarantee non-shedding someone should buy a poodle or other non shedding breed not a poodle cross.
> 
> I personally don't have an issue with crosses - as long as common sense is used, ie not crossing a large dog with a small, and both dogs are of good health and temperament - including relevant health tests for the breeds used when needed.


Well spotted, bad wording on my part.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

At puppy class there was a little minature Shnauzer x toy poodle - she was lovely and very clever, top of the class


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you think beautiful cross poodles because of their intelligence?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> Do you think *beautiful *cross poodles because of their intelligence?


I assume you meant People :lol:

I think you could be right.
I'd never really thought of it though.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I assume you meant People :lol:
> 
> I think you could be right.
> I'd never really thought of it though.


LOL god knows what was on my mind when I typed that lol


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi's first encounter with a big dog as a pup apart from my son's viszla was a poodle x collie. He is a beauty and such a gentle lad. Was a good tonic for Heidi and confirmed that not all big dogs are hyperactive loonies.

She also play with a little JR x Poodle. He is a sweetie too.

Our local rescue recently had a Great Dane x Poodle


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidi's first encounter with a big dog as a pup apart from my son's viszla was a poodle x collie. He is a beauty and such a gentle lad. Was a good tonic for Heidi and confirmed that not all big dogs are hyperactive loonies.
> 
> She also play with a little JR x Poodle. He is a sweetie too.
> 
> Our local rescue recently had a Great Dane x Poodle


Yeah seen Great Doodles online.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mum2heidi I saw the grant Dane x poodle he was gorgeous!! 

I must say I love the st Bernard x poodle aswell!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

There seems to be quite a few St Bernard/Poodles going by 2 names, St Bernoodles and St Boodles. Apart from looks (and they are stunning  )what would be the benefit of mixing them 2 breeds?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I've got a lhasa apso/poodle cross and he is similar to the first picture, although obviously smaller! He doesn't moult, but you need to be careful as they matt if you don't groom them properly. He is also very clever and I would guess that is the other reason that there are so many crosses.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I know that poodle crosses do have alot of use in the assistance dogs side of things, mainly due to their intelligence and non shedding (dependant on what it is crossed with) etc. And your experiences seem to highlight that all poodle mixes you have encountered have been intelligent dogs etc.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

The lab x poodle I know isn't intelligent she's a mad as a box of frogs!! She was meant to be an assistants dig but way to crazy she looked like a scruffy scarecrow aswell lol

Nice dog if you don't mind head buts etc lOl


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*We get a lot of these Poodle crossed in our salon and as much as I love them and think they are adorable there is a little part of it that kinda p***es me off (sorry to say) I'm not completely against it or anything but the fact is not all of them are non shedding dogs, all of them that come into our salon are shedding. There is a lot of genetic studying involved to get them to be non shedding.
These "designer breeds" are selling for like £900 with no pedigrees or health tests. Sorry but that it pretty extreme. 
The lastest I say was a Bedoodle, which is a Bedlington Terrier x Poodle  Sorry but they are both non shedding breeds. Go by a pedigree Beddie or Poodle. Don't go mixing them. 
(Just to clarify I still do like cross breeds, not completely against it)*


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

MissBexi said:


> *We get a lot of these Poodle crossed in our salon and as much as I love them and think they are adorable there is a little part of it that kinda p***es me off (sorry to say) I'm not completely against it or anything but the fact is not all of them are non shedding dogs, all of them that come into our salon are shedding. There is a lot of genetic studying involved to get them to be non shedding.
> These "designer breeds" are selling for like £900 with no pedigrees or health tests. Sorry but that it pretty extreme.
> The lastest I say was a Bedoodle, which is a Bedlington Terrier x Poodle  Sorry but they are both non shedding breeds. Go by a pedigree Beddie or Poodle. Don't go mixing them.
> (Just to clarify I still do like cross breeds, not completely against it)*


Labradoodles were born out of the assistance dogs business due to some owners wanting a non shedding dog. This is the reason behind other poodle mixes. Yes there are mixes were they still shed or like you have named were 2 non shedding breeds are crossed. But a Bedlington could of been crossed with a Poodle for other reasons apart from their non shedding side.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Yeah I get that but it is getting ridiculous.. I don't mind if it is for health reasons by all means it's great to try and improve the breed but they aren't (from what I've been told) doing any favours to, for instants, the Poodles bloodlines as they are being continuously cross bred. Like I said I don't completely have a problem but I do think it's wrong to class these are "designer breeds" just so breeders can charge a fortune per pup. I'd rather by £600+ for a KC registers, purebred, health tested and pedigree papers Bedlington than spend £900 on a labradoodle who in later life have major health problems. Just expressing my views. And well Poodles and Bedlingtons are fantastic breeds on their own *


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure a poodle crossed with a non-shedding breed would be non-shedding but otherwise there's not guarantee. The saint bernard poodle cross is gorgeous but I would never buy one most are just bred for the money with no consideration for health or the conformation problems they could cause


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A guy I know has a Standard Poodle for his guide dog, they want to replace the dog as it is old now but the owner said i'm old too he's staying...


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

MissBexi said:


> *Yeah I get that but it is getting ridiculous.. I don't mind if it is for health reasons by all means it's great to try and improve the breed but they aren't (from what I've been told) doing any favours to, for instants, the Poodles bloodlines as they are being continuously cross bred. Like I said I don't completely have a problem but I do think it's wrong to class these are "designer breeds" just so breeders can charge a fortune per pup. I'd rather by £600+ for a KC registers, purebred, health tested and pedigree papers Bedlington than spend £900 on a labradoodle who in later life have major health problems. Just expressing my views. And well Poodles and Bedlingtons are fantastic breeds on their own *


I agree there are some people out there who do abuse the popularity of crosses to line their pockets by naming them "designer dogs". And anyone buying a cross breed should do exactly the same checks as they would if buying a pedigree.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is not aimed at anyone that has posted so far, but just a reminder for everyone - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html

:thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

In my eyes buying a cross breed should be treated exactly like buying a pedigree. You should check health etc just as you would if buying a pedigree poodle.

You can get unhealthy poodles, you can get healthy poodles.
You can get healthy Great Doodles, you can get unhealthy Graet Doodles.

Alot of todays pedrigrees are a result of mixing different dogs 

And as the saying goes "One mans meat is another mans poison".


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*I hadn't seen that post before... Opps better keep my mouth shut  lol. Just to clarify again I do still like crossbreeds lol  *


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

MissBexi said:


> *I hadn't seen that post before... Opps better keep my mouth shut  lol. Just to clarify again I do still like crossbreeds lol  *


LOL

I get the points that concern you. Why cross to breeds that do not shed and are good breeds on their own?

But as long as both parents are healthy (all checks etc done), does it matter why 2 breeds were mixed?

Breeds can be crossed for the good of the breed, but it is only going to be good if health is considered.

Breeds can be crossed due to "cuteness", again this is ok as long as health is considered.

Breeds can be crossed for assistance dogs etc needs, again health should be considered.

In my eyes whether buying a pedrigree poodle or a a poodle cross you should do actually the same checks.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> In my eyes buying a cross breed should be treated exactly like buying a pedigree. You should check health etc just as you would if buying a pedigree poodle.
> 
> You can get unhealthy poodles, you can get healthy poodles.
> You can get healthy Great Doodles, you can get unhealthy Graet Doodles.
> ...


I have no problem with ethical crossbreeding just people chucking two dogs together with no consideration for health or any kind of conformation problems so the owners can make money. I'm not anti-crossbreed I have a randomly bred mutt lying across my knee right now but I wouldn't get him now knowing what I do now


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> And anyone buying a cross breed should do exactly the same checks as they would if buying a pedigree.


Good point - but how do you expect them to do that? If you are buying a pedigree you can look up its ancestors and lines and health tests of sire, dam, and all dogs in the pedigree on the KC website (and, for a lot of breeds, on dedicated breed websites such as Anadune for border collies). With crossbreeds, a prospective buyer has to rely on the breeder's honesty about ancestors and lines, health tests etc.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Even with health checks things can go wrong. Both of Dominos parents were health tested for varous thing but he still had Legge Calve Perthes disease. He was lucky because as soon as he started limping he was taken to the vets and as he was being neutered it was decided to take xrays whilst he was under.

Val xx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I can see they are some really nice dogs. Cockerpoos are very sweet,at least the one I know is, and I have met a couple of really handsome Labrdoodle ,,, no offence to any one,, but they are just such silly names IMO


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Annnnnnnyyyywayyy :lol: this thread was about the variations of poodle crosses that people have and not about crossbreeds lol.

I used to have a poodle and can only state that all breeds could do with a bot of poodle in them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Good point - but how do you expect them to do that? If you are buying a pedigree you can look up its ancestors and lines and health tests of sire, dam, and all dogs in the pedigree on the KC website (and, for a lot of breeds, on dedicated breed websites such as Anadune for border collies). With crossbreeds, a prospective buyer has to rely on the breeder's honesty about ancestors and lines, health tests etc.


Surely if breeding from pedigrees that are KC reg you can check that but most breeders wouldn't care about that


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Surely if breeding from pedigrees that are KC reg you can check that but most breeders wouldn't care about that


Is this not what a lot of people are against... not the cross breeding but the not health checking. If a breed is being developed under correct methods I think it is something like 7 generations of parentage is looked in to.. I am no expert obviously, so I stand corrected if I am wrong. please do tell me.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Surely if breeding from pedigrees that are KC reg you can check that but most breeders wouldn't care about that


I think the important word there is "IF"  :thumbup:

I agree most breeders wouldn't care about that, but that only makes it harder for the prospective buyer who wants to check.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> Annnnnnnyyyywayyy :lol: this thread was about the variations of poodle crosses that people have and not about crossbreeds lol.
> 
> I used to have a poodle and can only state that all breeds could do with a bot of poodle in them :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've just remembered there was a little JRT x Toy Poodle at agility - he was very fast and very good at following commands from his handler.
There was also a Labrador x Standard Poodle - he was as mad as a box of frogs :lol: and not quite so quick or good at listening as the JRT x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Is this not what a lot of people are against... not the cross breeding but the not health checking. If a breed is being developed under correct methods I think it is something like 7 generations of parentage is looked in to.. I am no expert obviously, so I stand corrected if I am wrong. please do tell me.


That is what most people object to that money is the priority rather than health 



Spellweaver said:


> I think the important word there is "IF"  :thumbup:
> 
> I agree most breeders wouldn't care about that, but that only makes it harder for the prospective buyer who wants to check.


Yes not seen many of it although there are some breeding from tested dogs with proven lineages and the breeder taking pride in that fact. But those are the minority that I've seen anyway


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

And "if" is the big thing. 

If you have a fully tested lab mating with a fully tested poodle (and you as the buyer can check back on all this), then surely you can walk away with your new labradoodle feeling happy. Just as happy as you would if doing the same checks on buying a poodle or lab.

I think it's unfair to automatically assume a cross breed is going to be unhealthy.

Look at all the crosses that have resulted in dogs such as Newfoundlands, St Bernards and Leonbergers. They all have bits of other breeds in their history.

Even Chesapeake Bay Retrievers are a result of cross breeding 2 Newfoundlands with various other breeds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> I think it's unfair to automatically assume a cross breed is going to be unhealthy.


But you only have to email most cross breeders to get replies like:

"Mum and dad are not health tested because they are cross breeds which are more healthy than pedigree's".


Most pedigree dogs were cross's once however most were made for a reason and were bred with others to improve things such as the herding instinct or to bring them down in size. Not stick any breed together with a poodle to create the next "hypo-allergenic" dog which most are not.

If these cross breeds were improving the breeds they were mixing it would be fantastic instead they are doubling up the chance of PRA (cocker cross poodle) or possibly bringing other health problems in because its not being monitored which is why I think they need to health test....as do ALL pedigree breeders!

This is why I ran away on page 1.:lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> And "if" is the big thing.
> 
> If you have a fully tested lab mating with a fully tested poodle (and you as the buyer can check back on all this), then surely you can walk away with your new labradoodle feeling happy. Just as happy as you would if doing the same checks on buying a poodle or lab.
> 
> ...


Whoa.... leave my breed out of this


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I had high hopes for this thread Jamie as I thought you were interested in the different poodle crosses and asking if people had heard or seen any. Not that you personally have mentioned about health testing( just replied to others) just the regular posters who always seem to post the same stuff when anything regarding designer crosses are mentioned.

Yet again it degenerates into bringing up about health testing etc....

This has been done to death and it always leads to these threads escalating and hence why the crossbreed rule was brought in by the mods.

What a shame that this thread could have JUST been about what poodle crosses people had seen etc..... and currently own.

Things never change on here


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Whoa.... leave my breed out of this


Tanya I think people fail to see that when are already established breeders where 'created' they were done so years ago, and most done for a purpose. 
Not like todays crosses, who are there to make a profit on with cute names.

Of course not all crosses will be unhealthy and vis versa with pedigrees.. Its about choosing a right breeder. When I choose a breeder I like one that is breeding for a vaild reason, health testing ect. ect! Apart from the breeders out crossing for health or working dogs I have never seen a cross breeder, breeding for a (in my opinion) vaild reason. Therefore it stands to right that for alot of people there is nine times out of ten no such thing as an ethical cross breeder.

Things never change on here, as members continue to get more and more passionate about the breeding of animals..Well I for one do - proudly!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

99% of poodle crosses I see arent health tested or bred for a purpose.
Normally more expensive than pedigrees that are health tested with paperwork. I actually think that there are anough dog breeds to choose from 

IVe only met a labrador cross poodle, was very scruffy and looked like a million crosses would never have guessed what it was, took no notice of its owner bounced around everywhere!

Oh and they do shed, normally unless you cross it back to a poodle so 75% poodle, so personally ID Just get apoodle.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

May I just bring to your attention please.. 
The threads purpose.. 
Poodle crosses are fairly common due to their non shedding. But just come across this site - January « 2011 « Puppy - Bunny - Guinea - Pretty which when you scroll down has examples of some poodle crosses that I had not heard of. So wondering how many you have seen or heard of.

And the rules on this thread. And other like it..  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-regarding-crossbreeds.html
Please lets not turn this into a debate about the health of crossbreeds versus pedigree..


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL

The underlining thing though is to "check check check". Yes alot of dogs are crossed for good reason, but those "good reasons" were born out of not knowing what the result would be at first.

Yes there are people that abuse how popular a cross becomes, i.e labradoodles. 

But people also abuse pedrigrees when they become popular.

I am sure Lassie, Beethoven and other screen dogs have all helped BYB sell pedrigree dogs. Sales in Neapolitan Mastiffs increased due to Harry Potter, Sales in DDB's because of Turner and Hooch. I could go on but I am bored of trying to think of dogs in films :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Had this thread been placed in the breeding section asking for advice regarding crossbreed breeders then some of the comments would be valid but this thread isn't about ethical breeding.

It was suppose to be a lighthearted thread about poodle crosses as Jamie loved the bernard x poodle.

Devil- Dogz Some of us on here are _proud to own crossbreeds and whilst your opinion is that you don't agree with crossbreeding for the pet market - a lot of us only want a pet and therefore see that as a very valid reason._


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok back on topic I've met
3 labradoodles all completely insane
1 goldendoodle 
1 jack russell/poodle mix that was an accident

I've heard of just about everything being crossed with poodles.

Yes pedigrees are abused too dalmations after 101 dalmations, huskies after 8 below etc and there are just as many unethical pedigree breeders as crossbreeds. People buy them without any research because they saw the pretty dog on tv or they want Hagrid's dog etc. That isn't right either.

Note I said I have no problems with people breeding labra/goldendoodles, cockapoos or anything else as long as they do it ethically


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> 99% of poodle crosses I see arent health tested or bred for a purpose.
> Normally more expensive than pedigrees that are health tested with paperwork. I actually think that there are anough dog breeds to choose from
> 
> IVe only met a labrador cross poodle, was very scruffy and looked like a million crosses would never have guessed what it was, took no notice of its owner bounced around everywhere!
> ...


Maybe you would like to come and meet my two poodle crosses who do not shed and are from health tested parents.

I could also introduce you to some other poodle cross owners who have health tested dogs and then your 99% may go down somewhat.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Devil- Dogz Some of us on here are _proud to own crossbreeds and whilst your opinion is that you don't agree with crossbreeding for the pet market - a lot of us only want a pet and therefore see that as a very valid reason._


_

& thats fine, however with the amount of dogs in rescue it scares me to think of people breeding just to supply pets (let that be crosses or pedigrees), in no way bettering lines, breeds or anything else. Each to our own._


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

That's the first time I've ever actually seen pics of those particular crosses the St bernard one makes me think of a yeti


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Maybe you would like to come and meet my two poodle crosses who do not shed and are from health tested parents.
> 
> I could also introduce you to some other poodle cross owners who have health tested dogs and then your 99% may go down somewhat.


maybe your lucky then, but if you look online at the ones being sold its a different story 

there are breeders naer me breeding labs cross poodles great breeders all health tested going on many generations now, quite rare to see them bred so many gens down, its normally just a quick first cross.

anyway its off topic 

I quite like golden doodles, although they just remind me of a un-clipped poodle, which I will be getting in a few years! A apricot one! :laugh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone described the bernard/poodle mixes as looking like Chewbacca I sort of agree. They're gorgeous might consider a rescue one some point in the future


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's been said already but I did make this thread because of seeing that cute Bernese/Poodle crossbreed. And not to discuss the right and wrong of crossbreeding.

Thank you kindly :thumbup:

(love you all)


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Someone described the bernard/poodle mixes as looking like Chewbacca I sort of agree. They're gorgeous might consider a rescue one some point in the future


LOL yeah can see that likeness :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Met a Shih Tzu x poodle once as well - my kids thought she was great they wanted a sh1tpoo of their own :lol:
Actually the pup was really sweet and had a lovely temperment.
The owners just wanted a small companion dog, loved the shih tzu but were a bit wary of the upturned/squashed face to went for a cross.

The oddest poodle x I've sen advertised is a Basset Hound x Poodle :scared: That to me doesn't seem like a good idea, short legs, large body with the energy of a poodle.

Not a poodle cross - but my uncle has always owned Collie x GSD's to work on his farm, his father before him and hos father before him did to. My uncle is in his 80's so they've had a deliberate cross of 2 pedigrees for a very long time :thumbup: - it's not a modern thing. Just now the BYB's are cashing in on the current fashions especially when it comes to all things poodle


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> It's been said already but I did make this thread because of seeing that cute Bernese/Poodle crossbreed. And not to discuss the right and wrong of crossbreeding.
> 
> Thank you kindly :thumbup:
> 
> (love you all)


Jamie shame you were not living near me because you would be very welcome to come and have lots of cuddles and playtime with my two.

I bet by the end of it you would be wanting either a cockapoo or Cavapoo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not met a cockapoo or a cavapoo before they're not as crazy as the labradoodles are they?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Someone described the bernard/poodle mixes as looking like Chewbacca I sort of agree. They're gorgeous might consider a rescue one some point in the future


The grooming of them is probably horrendous though!

But would be great to snuggle up with at night :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok well I have two experiences with poodles. dont think i have any know of any personally that are crosses.. But thought i would add this anyways..

My first experience with a Standard Poodle when I was small.. It was me mums mates and she used to bring it to ours.. Well It shat her my mums bedroom.. :lol:

My 2nd experience was a Standard Poodle again.. :lol: chasing me down the yard.. Oh Taylor baby.. he was apricot.. and boy it had huge teeth.. Next time I met Prince.. I shat my pants again.. as he dove up at the back door when I knocked making me think he was gonna come through it.. Im not joking I probably farted louder than I knocked with the shock it gave me.. Bearing in mind it had been known to latch on peoples backsides as they were trying to flee it.. :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Jamie shame you were not living near me because you would be very welcome to come and have lots of cuddles and playtime with my two.
> 
> I bet by the end of it you would be wanting either a cockapoo or Cavapoo


Cavapoo's could tempt me lol, I like both those breeds


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> The grooming of them is probably horrendous though!
> 
> But would be great to snuggle up with at night :thumbup:


The worst one I ever heard for grooming was afghan/bearded collie mix. I wouldn't want to groom that dog. The bernard/poodle would be great to snuggle up to


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Poodle crosses are fairly common due to their non shedding


Poodle crosses can and DO shed their coats!
I was talking to a lady who works for my daughter just last week!
She has one that she rehomed from her daughter for just that reason!" and there is a good possibility that the poor thing could be looking for another home soon!
DT


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Many Tears had a St Bernard/Poodle mix last year. Seen a few Cavapoo's in rescues as well.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Not met a cockapoo or a cavapoo before they're not as crazy as the labradoodles are they?


Not as bad :lol:

They are very playful but very sweet natured and love being with people. They love to play and go walks all day if they could. Do need stimulation as intelligent but can be stubborn like cockers.

Some owners I chat online to take them to agility and a couple are pet assisted therapy dogs.

Generally though just very sweet loveable dogs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen a lot of cockapoos in rescue but not seen a cavapoo. I would guess they would be nice little dogs temperment and intelligence of a cav with the intelligence of a poodle.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Poodle crosses can and DO shed their coats!
> I was talking to a lady who works for my daughter just last week!
> She has one that she rehomed from her daughter for just that reason!" and there is a good possibility that the poor thing could be looking for another home soon!
> DT


I have edited my 1st post as I had worded it badly. What I meant is on the whole that is what is behind alot of the crosses, due to the fact poodles do not shed. But yes that does not mean a cross will not shed.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Many Tears had a St Bernard/Poodle mix last year. Seen a few Cavapoo's in rescues as well.


 have you? where? are they still available?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> have you? where? are they still available?


Looked at so many rescues not sure I can remember which one had it :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I've seen a lot of cockapoos in rescue but not seen a cavapoo. I would guess they would be nice little dogs temperment and intelligence of a cav with the intelligence of a poodle.


I spent a year looking at rescues before we got Milly and never ever found a cockapoo or Cavapoo in them

Do you know of any still available?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I think there was a couple on dogsblog last time I checked but not sure. I try to avoid rescue sites I get far too tempted.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> O
> My 2nd experience was a Standard Poodle again.. :lol: chasing me down the yard.. Oh Taylor baby.. he was apricot.. and boy it had huge teeth.. Next time I met Prince.. I shat my pants again.. as he dove up at the back door when I knocked making me think he was gonna come through it.. Im not joking I probably farted louder than I knocked with the shock it gave me.. Bearing in mind it had been known to latch on peoples backsides as they were trying to flee it.. :lol:


oh very jealous! im obsessed with them! have piccis of them on my comp!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Some cute poodle crosses here - (deleted by mod- _unfortunately well known puppy farmers_)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh very jealous! im obsessed with them! have piccis of them on my comp!


I tell you I would have swapped places with you for free.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone was telling me that years ago they saved two puppies from being drowned, we're talking a long time ago, that then were just mongerals and the owners didn't want them. She kept one and gave the other away. Now they could have sold them for a fortune they were F1 non-shedding goldendoodles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Someone was telling me that years ago they saved two puppies from being drowned, we're talking a long time ago, that then were just mongerals and the owners didn't want them. She kept one and gave the other away. Now they could have sold them for a fortune they were F1 non-shedding goldendoodles.


I remember when folk used to drown pups when they were born! it weren't that long ago either (maybe 40 year) thank god cross breeds are popular if this practise has stopped thats all I vcan say!
DT


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> Some cute poodle crosses here - deleted by mod


Cute pictures - but I wouldn't want to buy from such a large commercial business  - looks like they are cashing in big time.
Not sure I get the Bichon x poodle :confused1: don't know why but that cross doesn't make sense to me where as I can kind of understand the cocker x poodles etc


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I remember when folk used to drown pups when they were born! it weren't that long ago either (maybe 40 year) thank god cross breeds are popular if this practise has stopped thats all I vcan say!
> DT


Yeah it is a good thing that they're not seen as inferior any more.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Now here's some cute picture of my Cavapoo Jamie


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you mix a poodle with another intelligent breed do you think you will be out-smarted by your new dog? :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now here's some cute picture of my Cavapoo Jamie


Awh cuteness on 4 legs :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now here's some cute picture of my Cavapoo Jamie


He's adorable



jamie1977 said:


> If you mix a poodle with another intelligent breed do you think you will be out-smarted by your new dog? :lol:


Poodles can already outsmart and train their owners pretty well can't imagine what one crossed with a bc would be like


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now here's some cute picture of my Cavapoo Jamie


Your dog is called Jamie.. :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I tell you I would have swapped places with you for free.. :lol: :lol:





jamie1977 said:


> If you mix a poodle with another intelligent breed do you think you will be out-smarted by your new dog? :lol:


im sure that it was collie the smartest and poodle the 2nd smartest breed??


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

And not forgetting my cockapoo


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> im sure that it was collie the smartest and poodle the 2nd smartest breed??


Oh so I need a Collidoodle


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Your dog is called Jamie.. :lol:


Cheeky!!!

No she is called Milly


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> And not forgetting my cockapoo


Gorgeous as well


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Gorgeous as well


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Cheeky!!!
> 
> No she is called Milly


Same as mine:thumbup:

Silly milly we call her!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> Oh so I need a Collidoodle


Or a do-ollie.. :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I do like the look of poodle crosses but I would only ever rescue a crossbreed so if the right one came up I would consider it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Cheeky!!!
> 
> No she is called Milly


Haha Thats what you posted.. read the post.. :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Same as mine:thumbup:
> 
> Silly milly we call her!


Well we did give her the nickname Millymoo but that got shortened to Moogie and she gets called that more than Milly now :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha Thats what you posted.. read the post.. :lol:


 My punctuation is never good at the best of times, let alone at night :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Well we did give her the nickname Millymoo but that got shortened to Moogie and she gets called that more than Milly now :lol:


We call our milly millymoo also! and Moomoo!
And often we call her Miss piggy because she steals everything edible !


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Since I liked the look of the St Bernard/Poodle mix I have looked up why they are crossed -

When you mix these two breeds together you get a puppy that does fantastically with children [Saint Bernard's are very fond of them] combined with the intelligence of the Poodle. Poodles tend to be high energy, but Saint Bernard's enjoy lounging around, so the Saint Bernedoodle will be a pleasant mix of loving, and playful.

I just wish poodle crosses had better names lol

Would a Pekingese and Poodle mix be a Peka-poo? :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep peekapoo seen that a few times which I really don't see the point of can't imagine something with the problems a peke has but the energy level of a poodle


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Since I liked the look of the St Bernard/Poodle mix I have looked up why they are crossed -
> 
> When you mix these two breeds together you get a puppy that does fantastically with children [Saint Bernard's are very fond of them] combined with the intelligence of the Poodle. Poodles tend to be high energy, but Saint Bernard's enjoy lounging around, so the Saint Bernedoodle will be a pleasant mix of loving, and playful.
> 
> ...


Better then a bulldog and a shitzhu


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> My punctuation is never good at the best of times, let alone at night :lol:


ROFL.. Yeah yeah..

I'm joking..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the weirdest cross I've ever met was border collie/pekingese I have a photo somewhere.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Since I liked the look of the St Bernard/Poodle mix I have looked up why they are crossed -
> 
> When you mix these two breeds together you get a puppy that does fantastically with children [Saint Bernard's are very fond of them] combined with the intelligence of the Poodle. Poodles tend to be high energy, but Saint Bernard's enjoy lounging around, so the Saint Bernedoodle will be a pleasant mix of loving, and playful.
> 
> ...


Don't get too caught up in the names.

To be honest I belong to another forum just for cockapoos and poodle crosses and we all hate the name but realise it's just a way to describe the cross.

Plus Cockapoos originated from America where they were bred in the 60's. So they gave it the name!

At the end of the day it's about the dog not what it is called.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't get why poodle crosses are called Doodles :confused1:

I understand Labrad + oodle = Labradoodle = Doodle

But why call Golden Retriver x Poodle - GoldenDoodle?

I see quite a few Doodle adverts - but they're not for labrador crosses.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah I know it's just a name at the end of the day.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I don't get why poodle crosses are called Doodles :confused1:
> 
> I understand Labrad + oodle = Labradoodle = Doodle
> 
> ...


Just a term of endearment really.

We sometimes give Monty our cockapoo the nickname doodles.

Some people also group them as "oodles"


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just because the labradoodles were I think. I just call them lab/poodle crosses or whatever.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Just a term of endearment really.
> 
> We sometimes give Monty our cockapoo the nickname doodles.
> 
> Some people also group them as "oodles"


Like you said earlier in your other post it's easier to give them a name I supose. If someone says Doodle we all know they mean a poodle cross.
I think it's pretty cute anyway 

Using Doodle makes life easier I expect - for my 2 crosses I don't think there is an easy name to explain them


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Like you said earlier in your other post it's easier to give them a name I supose. If someone says Doodle we all know they mean a poodle cross.
> I think it's pretty cute anyway
> 
> Using Doodle makes life easier I expect - for my 2 crosses I don't think there is an easy name to explain them


When you are searching about them on the internet it makes it easier.

If you go onto breedersonline you can specify labradoodles or cockapoos. If you go somewhere like Epupz then you would have to search for poodle, then labs or cockers.

What are your 2 crosses?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> When you are searching about them on the internet it makes it easier.
> 
> If you go onto breedersonline you can specify labradoodles or cockapoos. If you go somewhere like Epupz then you would have to search for poodle, then labs or cockers.
> 
> What are your 2 crosses?


Zipper was believed to be a Shih Tzu x Cavalier, however I think he's pobably Shih Tzu x Cairn x Cavalier.
His mum was an abandoned Shih Tzu, the other littermates looked quite spaniel like but Zipper doesn't at all and is a pretty good mouser. 
He's the black one in my signature.

Lilly is Maltese x Shih Tzu x Scottie 
I call her my tiramisu = terri - ma - Tzu (*terri*er - *Ma*ltese - Shih *Tzu*) :lol:
She's the grey one.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I call Buster a scruffy mutt most of the time. He was supposed to be cairn/westie which is a cairnland terrier I believe. The woman gave him away for free because she didn't want to charge for a cross she could have sold him for a lot of money. He's not cairn/westie there's something taller with brindle in him


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Zipper was believed to be a Shih Tzu x Cavalier, however I think he's pobably Shih Tzu x Cairn x Cavalier.
> His mum was an abandoned Shih Tzu, the other littermates looked quite spaniel like but Zipper doesn't at all and is a pretty good mouser.
> He's the black one in my signature.
> 
> ...


I remember when they were puppies..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Zipper was believed to be a Shih Tzu x Cavalier, however I think he's pobably Shih Tzu x Cairn x Cavalier.
> His mum was an abandoned Shih Tzu, the other littermates looked quite spaniel like but Zipper doesn't at all and is a pretty good mouser.
> He's the black one in my signature.
> 
> ...


I have disabled the siggies but had a look at your pics.
They are cute especially Lilly.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I remember when they were puppies..


Go on give us a flash of a couple of puppy pics..  They were cute mentalists.. :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm off to bed - good night all 
Work in the morning, gotto get up in 6 hours :scared:
Should of gone to bed hours ago - I'm blaming you lot if I'm late for work tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good night sleep well. I have to get up at 7 just not tired.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I'm off to bed - good night all
> Work in the morning, gotto get up in 6 hours :scared:
> Should of gone to bed hours ago - I'm blaming you lot if I'm late for work tomorrow :lol:


Good night


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Go on give us a flash of a couple of puppy pics..  They were cute mentalists.. :lol:


Here you go - not got any of Zipper as a pup on my lap top, but here's a couple when Lilly was tiny


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She was adorable


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Here you go - not got any of Zipper as a pup on my lap top, but here's a couple when Lilly was tiny


She is so cute..


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a GSD cross Poodle










It's weird how alot of these crosses look alike

Just seen a Rottie/Poodle that looks just like the GSD/Poodle above.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Good night sleep well. I have to get up at 7 just not tired.


You'll regret it in the morning if you don't get to bed - I know I'm going to 



Cockerpoo lover said:


> Good night


Night 

I'm logging out now


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A lot of them do look similar mostly the ones that look closer to poodles that what they were crossed with


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> This is a GSD cross Poodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these American sites because I think they are more prone to crossing anything with a poodle :lol:

I am all for poodle crosses as long as the two parent breeds are matched in height and similar traits.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fleur said:


> You'll regret it in the morning if you don't get to bed - I know I'm going to
> 
> Night
> 
> I'm logging out now


Night.. xxx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Are these American sites because I think they are more prone to crossing anything with a poodle :lol:
> 
> I am all for poodle crosses as long as the two parent breeds are matched in height and similar traits.


That GSD/Poodle one was an USA one :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

A clipped GSD/Poodle.............Do not like it lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> A clipped GSD/Poodle.............Do not like it lol


I wonder how it stands?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If it's an american dog hopefully it hasn't got the same back as an american show gsd . I prefer them with longer fur same with poodles actually


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wowsers!!! the Americans do cross alot of breeds with poodles lol

Poos, Crossbreed, Mongrel, Mixed Breeds, Popular Mixed Breeds, Poodle Hybrids


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've heard of just about everything being crossed with poodles mastiffs, pitbulls every toy breed. I can just imagine the poodle when they bring out a mastiff you want me to mate with zat eww no :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I've heard of just about everything being crossed with poodles mastiffs, pitbulls every toy breed. I can just imagine the poodle when they bring out a mastiff you want me to mate with zat eww no :lol:


ROFL.. You can just see it now like some scooby doo action shot.. :yikes:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Doodles get me thinking.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Off topic slightly, but this is one cross that is beautiful, as my thread title says- I am in love :lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/151518-i-am-love.html


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They look almost like australian cattle dogs well their heads do. I wouldn't want that mix though way too high energy for me


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> Off topic slightly, but this is one cross that is beautiful, as my thread title says- I am in love :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/151518-i-am-love.html


Now they are very very unusual and Actually they had me feeling a bit on edge. not sure why.. possibly the marking on the face..


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

they need a bit of poodle in them lol

Collihuskidoodle :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't say those are collie/husky I would say acd mix. Either way not an easy mix


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think they have ACD in them as well. That centre have some cute puppies in, but I have another thread for that lol

Back to poodle mixes.............


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Oh so I need a Collidoodle


IVe seen a few, must be mental dogs!!!



jamie1977 said:


> Since I liked the look of the St Bernard/Poodle mix I have looked up why they are crossed -
> 
> When you mix these two breeds together you get a puppy that does fantastically with children [Saint Bernard's are very fond of them] combined with the intelligence of the Poodle. Poodles tend to be high energy, but Saint Bernard's enjoy lounging around, so the Saint Bernedoodle will be a pleasant mix of loving, and playful.
> 
> ...


Well you cant say that about a cross as you just dont know realky, you might get a hyper intelligent high energy, nout to do with the st part!



jamie1977 said:


> This is a GSD cross Poodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only ones ive seen look weird more like the other pic you posted (im also addicted to that website! :lol: ) although its a odd cross so high strung and hyper, thats what Ive been told!



jamie1977 said:


> Off topic slightly, but this is one cross that is beautiful, as my thread title says- I am in love :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/151518-i-am-love.html


oooo they are stunning, I see some gorgeous alaskan malamutes cross huskies
lovely markings, more like mals but one was black & white mal markings!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> This is a GSD cross Poodle
> 
> It's weird how alot of these crosses look alike
> 
> Just seen a Rottie/Poodle that looks just like the GSD/Poodle above.


There is some strong similarities amongst a lot of the Poodle crosses. The poodle genes must be pretty strong.

I think a lots of the poodle x's just look like unclipped poodles.

I remember seeing an add where a full poodle was advertised as looking like a labradoodle if kept in a longer puppy clip.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah they do mostly look like unclipped poodles.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> There is some strong similarities amongst a lot of the Poodle crosses. The poodle genes must be pretty strong.
> 
> I think a lots of the poodle x's just look like unclipped poodles.
> 
> I remember seeing an add where a full poodle was advertised as looking like a labradoodle if kept in a longer puppy clip.


Yes I reckon the poodle gene must be the dominant one. I really love poodles unclipped.

Though if you look at the pictures I posted of my two -you can see the cocker in Monty though he does have a poodle coat and nose and tail :lol:

If you look at Milly I think she is more Cav than Poodle- what do you think?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes I reckon the poodle gene must be the dominant one. I really love poodles unclipped.
> 
> Though if you look at the pictures I posted of my two -you can see the cocker in Monty though he does have a poodle coat and nose and tail :lol:
> 
> If you look at Milly I think she is more Cav than Poodle- what do you think?


I agree you can see the Cav in Milly and even more so the Cocker in Monty.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't believe I've been missing this thread but I have been poorly for a few days.

I luuuurrrvvveeeeeeeee my Cockapoo, Bella!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Here's my lovely girl!










I love her for the fact she is very active but also really loving. I love her coat and her whole look. I would definitely have another. I think she has a bit of the poodle intelligence but much prefer her look to the traditional poodle.

I would like to add I paid less for her than I did my CKCS and both have KC reg parents.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Can't believe I've been missing this thread but I have been poorly for a few days.
> 
> I luuuurrrvvveeeeeeeee my Cockapoo, Bella!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> ...


She is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Labradoodles were born out of the assistance dogs business due to some owners wanting a non shedding dog. This is the reason behind other poodle mixes. Yes there are mixes were they still shed or like you have named were 2 non shedding breeds are crossed. But a Bedlington could of been crossed with a Poodle for other reasons apart from their non shedding side.


Yes exactly - Bedlingtons aren't the most intelligent dogs, or the easiest to train. Why not cross with a poodle and add a few more brain cells?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

beary_clairey said:


> Can't believe I've been missing this thread but I have been poorly for a few days.
> 
> I luuuurrrvvveeeeeeeee my Cockapoo, Bella!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous :001_wub:
She sounds like a great girl as well


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bella is gorgeous sounds like a lovely dog too


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Really liking these Poodle mixes :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Labradoodles were born out of the assistance dogs business due to some owners wanting a non shedding dog. This is the reason behind other poodle mixes.


Thats not the case for most poodle mixes. You have no idea, what puppies from a litter of poodle crosses will go on to be non shedding and what ones will. People jumped on the bandwagon to breed these crosses when they realised there was such a big market for them. The person that did the first labrador cross poodle mating actually regrets doing so because of the 'trend' - that says it all to me, even though he had good aims when doing the mating.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Even pure poodles are not totally non shedding. They lose hair like people. When I brush our dog's hair there's a bit that comes out, probably less than what's on my own hairbrush. 

I'm not sad for getting our dog although we went about everything all wrong. If I could do it all over again I'd do it differently, but would want the same dog, this dog. We love her to bits and the behaviour improvements (thanks yet again to all the wise and willing to help advisors here) have been tremendous. She's such a good girl.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Heres a twist for yah!

Shar pei Cross Dachshund Cross Beagle :confused1: Im trying to work out why? and what it would look like:confused1:

Apparently a coworkers daughter has this dog.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> Even pure poodles are not totally non shedding. They lose hair like people. When I brush our dog's hair there's a bit that comes out, probably less than what's on my own hairbrush.
> 
> I'm not sad for getting our dog although we went about everything all wrong. If I could do it all over again I'd do it differently, but would want the same dog, this dog. We love her to bits and the behaviour improvements (thanks yet again to all the wise and willing to help advisors here) have been tremendous. She's such a good girl.


Pure poodles? They are just poodles.

Because of the texture of a poodles coat and the curls in it the dead hair just tangles on to the other hair rather than fall off like in other dogs so that is why they need to much brushing. When the coat changes this is 100 times worse to the point (in a show coat atleast) it's a waste of time even brushing the dog because you are just ripping the coat out. Instead they need a full groom every 4-5 days. Not something people should take on unless they like alot of work or are very rich to afford a groomer that often!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I do like a good doodle! Although I prefer the smaller varieties.
(I think its the fact that most of them look like Sprockett from Fraggle Rock that does it for me!!)


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I do like a good doodle! Although I prefer the smaller varieties.
> (I think its the fact that most of them look like Sprockett from Fraggle Rock that does it for me!!)


LOL never noticed that before, but yeah they do :lol:


----------



## JLC009 (Jul 3, 2019)

The problem with crosses like the Bernedoodle is that there is so much unpredictability and many of the breeders don't do the same kind of health testing as purebred breeders do


----------

